# What does it mean? [ Greek ]



## poika-

*CΕΟΥΗΡO  C C EKOΥΝΔHC ΥNBIΩ KTΓ ΛCCΦΘ 
 ΘΥΓΑΤΡΙ*


What does it mean? Sb asked to me and I wanted to help him. 

This has been seen on a ancient Greek inscription.


----------



## zouzounaki

Is it an inscription? 

The first word remind me of the latin name "Severus", in dative case and writen with Greek characters, "to Severo"

The last word is the dative case of the Ancient Greek word "daugher", "to his daugher"

I cannot understand the other words, sorry.


----------



## ireney

The "misplaced" C's confuse me and the "KTΓ ΛCCΦΘ" is beyond me right now (or for ever!  ).
"CEOYPOC" could be one words ("Severus", just as zouzounaki said).
The second word "CEKOYNΔΗ" could be "Secunda"? or something similar. 
Third word "CYNBIΩ" could be the dative of "ΣΥΝΒΙΑ", (wife, "with/to/etc (his?) wife"
Last word is indeed the dative of the word for daughter (with/to/etc (his?) daughter)


----------



## zouzounaki

Ireney, why would have they used CYNBIΩ (2nd declension) for a feminine ending in -a? Why not to use the first declension?

Maybe: "Severus, to his wife Secunda and to his daughter" (we need to know what KTΓ ΛCCΦΘ stands for, and as you, Ireney, I don´t have any clue).

Maybe if Poika gives us a little context...


----------



## winegrower

Just a wild guess: Septimius Severus and/from his second (CEKOYNΔΗ) wife (CYNBIΩ), had no daughters (ΘΥΓΑΤΡΙ).
What do you think? It is clear that the words are not separated correctly, so the right spelling is *CΕΟΥΗΡOC CEKOΥΝΔH CΥNBIΩ KTΓ ΛCCΦΘ *(undeciphrable) *ΘΥΓΑΤΡΙ.*


----------



## ireney

Because I was thinking of "συμβία" and not "συνβίος"   

My deepest apologies!


----------



## modus.irrealis

At first I thought that the strange KTΓ ΛCCΦΘ might be ΚΑΙ + the name of the daughter (but if it's a feminine name in the dative, what could the ending be?), but I was looking at some of the inscriptions available online, and there are some like the one at http://epigraphy.packhum.org/inscriptions/main?url=oi?ikey=173973&bookid=201 where you have συνβίῳ Μάμᾳ Κρήσκεντος θυγατρί, so maybe it's saying "Secunda, daughter of ??". If you let me fiddle around with almost all the letters, I can get ΚΗΛΣΣΟΥ / ΚΕΛΣΣΟΥ "of Celsus", but that's just reaching.

Was this found on a a tombstone or something similar? I'd guess then there's an implied ἀνέστησε or ἔθηκε or something along those lines and the whole thing means something like "Severus [set this up] for his wife..."


----------



## poika-

Everybody, I thank you for your interest.



zouzounaki said:


> Maybe if Poika gives us a little context...



I am sorry, I have no context :/


----------

